# Mississippi Valley FT



## L Magee (May 12, 2005)

Anyone have any info on open first series??????


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Double. Long bird about 400 yards. Called back 39 dogs I think. Qual is doing water work. More later.


John


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Actually, the qual started their land blind this morning. They did marks to start without a blind. They were in a corn field and the dogs couldn't hear whistles in that, so they moved so they would be in corn. They have now finished the land blind and are going to or have just started a water blind.

Open started one land blind and most of the dogs, the ones that didn't walk or hunt where the flier had been anyway, couldn't hear the whistles, so that was scrapped and they are going to go to a water blind instead.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Correct Emily! Actually, the Open scrapped the land blind, and then their first water blind. The Q finished with the Lattimore's dog winning handled by Greg Lister.

Just wanted to let you know that Steve did a nice job hobbling to the line and running the first series of the Derby. 


John


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Just wanted to let you know that Steve did a nice job hobbling to the line and running the first series of the Derby.


What is the matter with Steve? :?:


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Open Results*

1st New FC/AFC Hunting Hills Coriander - O Hemminger H Lister
2nd Charlie Hines - Not sure which dog
3rd Brude Ahlers with Raggs
4th Dave Smith not sure which dog

Huge Congrats to Dame Hemminger and Greg Lister on the Open Win

WOOO HOOO


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: Open Results*



Dan Blevins said:


> Huge Congrats to Dame Hemminger and Greg Lister on the Open Win


What a year for Dame, I mean, Dave :wink: and Cori!

Qualifies 2006 National Amateur
FINALIST 2006 National Amateur
Finishes AFC
Qualifies 2007 National Amateur
Finishes FC

WOW! Congrats to Greg as well!

Melanie


----------



## Heather McCormack (Apr 4, 2003)

*Any other results*

Any results from the Amateur?


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

I just got home.

What I know

Open 2nd was Cody

Derby
1 John McKay Nick
2 Dave Smith Dina
3 Vickie Worthington No. 9
4 Paul Panichi - No. 6

Qual
1 - Lister and Jip (Chef's 1/2 bro  )

Am is still going

* But the most important placement - Mitch Patterson won the puppy stake *

I got tickets tonite for Motely Crue/Aerosmith 8)


----------



## AmiableLabs (Jan 14, 2003)

Steve said:


> * But the most important placement - Mitch Patterson won the puppy stake *


With his new pup our of Fargo and Rita Reynolds? Why am I not surprised?!


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

> 1st New FC/AFC Hunting Hills Coriander - O Hemminger H Lister
> 
> Huge Congrats to Dame Hemminger and Greg Lister on the Open Win
> 
> WOOO HOOO


That makes Cori's FC! (per Dave)


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

COMPLETE DERBY RESULTS . . .

1st - #24, Salty Paws Saint Nick, O/H John McKay (6 or 7 derby points)
2nd - #12 - L and L's Dressed For Dinner, O Kevin Cheff, H Dave Smith
3rd - #9 - Dominators Little Rebel, O/H Vicki Worthington (Derby List)
4th - #6 - Tequilla's Hot Tamale, O/H Paul Panichi (Derby List)
RJ - #31 - Twin River's Gabariella, O/H Ed Watson
Jams . . .
#3 - Git-R-Dun Dazee, O/H Debbie Bohnsack (10 1/2 months old and the pup in my avatar)
#7 - JJ's Rachel, O/H Mitch Patterson
#14 - Creek Robber's Little Shooter, O/H Ed Watson
#27 - Candlewoods She's So Fine, O/H Mary Howley
#34 - Muddywater Megabyte, O/H Debbie Newton


Debbie


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Congratulations Dave! Can't wait for the blue ribbon "Cori" beer :lol: 

Desi got the blue in the Am! Way to go Mitch! Will you try for 200 points?


John


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> #3 - Git-R-Dun Dazee, O/H Debbie Bohnsack (10 1/2 months old and the pup in my avatar)


Hey Debbie, good going finishing the derby with Dazee!! I hope she finishes many many more trials. She's off to a good start at 10.5 months.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Debbie said:


> #3 - Git-R-Dun Dazee, O/H Debbie Bohnsack (10 1/2 months old and the pup in my avatar)


Yippee!!! Way to go Dazee!!! You too Debbie!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Good job Debbie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

> COMPLETE DERBY RESULTS . . .
> 
> 1st - #24, Salty Paws Saint Nick, O/H John McKay (6 or 7 derby points


Congratulations to a "Salty Paws" pup and his owner, handler!!! Well Done!!

...from a "Morejon's Misfits" training group member here in Maine!! (Golden Retriever person at that!) 

Judy, "Andi", "Ranger", and "Sebec"!


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

AmiableLabs said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > Just wanted to let you know that Steve did a nice job hobbling to the line and running the first series of the Derby.
> ...


Steve injured his leg last winter playing basketball. He wore a cast much of the winter and hobbled around a bit. Now he just hobbles a little bit for sympathy    

John
________
Lovely Wendie


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

OOOPS  



> Congratulations to a "Salty Paws" pup and his owner, handler!!! Well Done!!


Owner, Jim Carlisle, and Handler, John McKay!! 

Hope this is correct, Congratulations are in order..no matter! Sure that Roy and Sue are thrilled!!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Congrats to Vicki and Rebel on their 3rd(making the Derby List?? Cool!) and to Debbie and Dazee on their Jam(@ 10.5 months).

Tim


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

John McKay just bought Nick recently and this is the first trial they've run as a team.

Debbie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

meleagris said:


> AmiableLabs said:
> 
> 
> > John Gassner said:
> ...


John, we all know that Steve was just too much of a baby to get that surgery he really needed! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Emily Faith (Feb 5, 2003)

Hugh congratulations to Dave and Cori, and Greg Lister who trains Cori when he is not at home with his family! We are so proud of Cori, Eve's baby from her first litter with Blackwater Rudy. It was even sweeter, considering the competition at this trial, with Lardy and Eckett's truck in attendance. Steve called me from the road, on his way home, to say this turned out to be an awesome weekend--none of the dogs on our truck finished anything, but once he heard the news about Cori, none of that mattered at all!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Opps!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Emily Faith said:


> Steve called me from the road, on his way home, to say this turned out to be an awesome weekend--none of the dogs on our truck finished anything, but once he heard the news about Cori, none of that mattered at all!


and this is exactly what Steve said to me...... but steve & emily have always been great about celebrating the success of their friends and grandbabies!

Congrats to Cori, Dave, & Greg Lister!

And to mama, Eve! I think she deserves a steak and a belly rub!


----------



## BRAD BULLOCK (May 6, 2005)

Does anyone know the placements for the Qual?


----------



## Keith Holsted (Jul 17, 2003)

Way to go Debbie & Dazee!!!!! Great job at 10.5 months old. Keep going and keep up the great work. Keith


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Qual Placements*

1st Jip - O Lattimores H Lister
2nd PLayer - OH McKay
3rd Storm -OStutsman H Butler
4th Tug - O Butler H Lister

Dont remember the jams Sorry


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Way to go John and Jackie.

John Wins the Derby with a "new" dog!

Jackie takes 2nd in the Qualifying(for the 2nd time) with Player.


Congrats to you both and see ya'll soon,
Shannon and Tim


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

CONGRATULATIONS TO PAUL AND JENNIFER PANICHI ON THE 4TH IN THE DERBY THAT PUT MOLLIE ON THE DERBY LIST!!!!  

ALSO AT 20 MONTHS OLD MOLLIE RAN HER FIRST QUAL AND GOT A JAM....WOW WHAT A DOG!! :lol: 

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK PAUL AND JENNIFER 
________
Marijuana vaporizer


----------

